# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  عﻻمات  ليلة  القدر

## ابو همام

*ليلة  القدر  لها  عﻻمات   مقارنه  وعﻻمات  ﻻحقه ..
★عﻻمات  المقارنه  هى ..
1/قوة   اﻻضاءة  والنور   فى تلك  الليله  وهذة   العلامه فى الوقت  الحاضر ﻻيحس  بها  اﻻ  من كان  فى  البر  بعيدا عن اﻻنوار  
2/الطمأنينه   اى  طمأنينة  القلب   وانشراح  الصدر  من المؤمن فانه  يجد  راحه   وطمأنينه  وانشراح  صدر  فى  الليله  اكثر مما يجده   فى  بقية الليالى 
3/  قال بعض  اهل  العلم  ان  الرياح  تكون  فيه ساكنه  اى ﻻيأتى  فيها  عواصف  او قواصف  بل  يكون  الجو مناسبا  
4/  ان  الله  يرى الانسان  الليله فى المنام  كما حصل مع بعض الصحابه 
5/  ان  اﻻنسان  يجد  فى القيام   لذة  ونشاطا  اكثر مما فى غيرها  من الليالى 
★اما العلامات   اللاحقه .....
فمنها  ان  الشمس تطلع  فى صبيحته   ليس  لها شعاع  صاااافيه  ليست كعادته  فى  بقيت   اﻻيام   
واما  بذكر انه  يقل  فيها   نباح  الكلاب  اويعدم  بالكليه فهذا ﻻيستقيم ففى بعض  اﻻحيان  ينتبه  اﻻنسان  لجميع  الليالى  العشر  فيجد  ان  الكﻻب  تنبح  وﻻتسكت  
فان  قال  قائل ما الفايدة من  العلامات اللاحقه ؟
فالجواب :  استبشار  المجتهد  فى تلك  الليله  وقوة  ايمانه  وتصديقه  وانه  يعظم رجاؤه  فيما  فعل فى تلك  الليله  
((اللهم  بلغنا  ليلة  القدر ))
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*امين ... جزاك الله خيرا يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم اجعلنا ممن تغشاهم ليلة القدر
واجعلنا من أهلها يااكرم الاكرمين 

جزاك الله كل خير الحبيب أبو همام 
*

----------

